# Start of my 3rd engine on the 4th



## CallMeAL (Jul 3, 2008)

Well to celebrate the 4th, I cranked up the foundry and poured the base for my 3rd engine project (I'm not counting the exploding finger engine for the recent contest). 

I turned out OK, considering there wasn't much in draft angles in a few places. Also, didn't get much in the way of porosities.

This whole engine being designed around a piece I found at the scrap yard! :

Here is the wood pattern:











Here is the cast base fresh from the flasks with sprues cut off. Needs a little clean up:










I should make some progress this 3 day weekend and will post more...

Have a great 4th!!

The other Al


----------



## chuck foster (Jul 3, 2008)

looking good al 8) ..............please keep us posted as you go 

chuck


----------



## Powder keg (Jul 3, 2008)

Looking good) What did you use to finish the wood?

Wes


----------



## CallMeAL (Jul 4, 2008)

PK: It is actually MDF and auto body filler, much easier to work with than wood. I use a primer/sealer called KLIZ. It is sold at Home Depot. I then wax the pattern with paste car wax and coat with parting dust. Seems to work well.


----------



## Powder keg (Jul 4, 2008)

I like Mdf because you don't get the wood grain showing up when you sand it.


----------



## cfellows (Jul 4, 2008)

You said you based this design on a piece you found in the junkyard. Any idea what the original piece was off of?

Is this going to be a steam (compressed air) engine, flame licker, ???

Chuck


----------



## CallMeAL (Jul 5, 2008)

Hey Chuck, you'll see by the photo's below what the mystery junk yard piece is. ;D I liked the shape and thought it would be a great flywheel for a little engine. I'm kind of making this up as I go along, no drawings, just whittling metal. I'm going to call it my 2 1/2 engine instead of #3.  It is going to be a compressed air engine, but with a twist on the valve actuator, if I can figure it out and make it work!.

The saga continues:
















More to come...


----------



## kvom (Jul 5, 2008)

Looks good! Not being a nit, but the primer is Kilz, not Kliz (in case someone else goes looking for some). Kilz is an excellent all-purpoise primer, but esp. in kitchens and bathrooms to prevent mold.


----------



## Powder keg (Jul 5, 2008)

Some of those surfaces look like there wasn't any draft? Did you have much trouble getting your pattern out of your sand?

Wes


----------



## chiliviking (Jul 5, 2008)

Thats a beautiful casting. What a great skill for a model builder to posess. Jealous!!


----------



## Divided He ad (Jul 5, 2008)

I like the look of your junkyard flywheel Al ;D It oddly lends it'self to your new chosen name for the engine... What are the odds of that??? :big:

The casting seems a great way to make something to hold all the other pieces in one shot. 

I will watch your progress with great interest.



Ralph.


----------



## CallMeAL (Jul 5, 2008)

kvom: Not being a nit, but the primer is Kilz, not Kliz

Your correct!

PK: Yes, the upright for the cylinder and back side on the flywheel had no draft, but believe it or don't after much rapping and wiggling it pull right out! I was surprised as anyone.  I figured I would have to redo the pattern. I guess it is good, smooth finish on the pattern - and luck!

chiliviking, Ralph: Thanks, I get almost as much enjoyment out of making the pattern and casting it as I do the rest the engine building. I also like the look of castings - reminds me of how the old engines look and I don't have polish it! ;D


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jul 6, 2008)

Very cool. Yet another reason for me to start casting. I really like that. Job well done!

Eric


----------



## CallMeAL (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks Brass!

I got a little more done today. Fly cut for cylinder base, installed cylinder mounting bolts, initial drilling of cylinder bore ( 1" stroke x 1" bore), and cleaned up cylinder exterior.











Having fun and learning something everyday!!


----------



## Metal Mickey (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi any chance of seeing some photo's of your casting equipment? Perhaps there could be a topic that experienced people like yourself could show us how you do it?


----------



## CallMeAL (Jul 12, 2008)

As requested, here are some photo's of my small foundry set up. Total investment to date for everything $250 USD. If you have any questions let me know.

Furnace - Propane bottle, upside down with bottom cut off, built on casters to make it easy to move around.:






Burner is made from pipe fittings, run on propane. Crucible is a made from engine cylinder sleeve.






Refractory is a mix of furnace cement and perlite.






Flasks are made from ceder wood, sand is a mix of fine silica sand and clay and VERY little water






Ingot mold is made from angle iron


----------



## Metal Mickey (Jul 12, 2008)

Brilliant!! I guess you filled the empty cylinder with water and cut with an angle grinder? Also the furnace cement and Perlite, how did you arrange it around the burner at the bottom? How do you get the flask to stand upright? You say the crucible is made form an engine cylinder sleeve, how did you weld the lugs on and what did you seal the bottom with?

I have to say this is the neatest furnace set up I have seen! :bow: Sorry about all the questions....


----------



## BrianS (Jul 14, 2008)

I like your ingot mold, I would have never thought to use angle iron like that. Very clever. I'm learning so much here!
Oh and your base casting looks great. I look forward to more updates. Is your flywheel just a 2 1/2 lb weight from a weight lifting stack?
Thanks
Brian


----------



## Alphawolf45 (Jul 14, 2008)

CallMeAL  said:
			
		

> kvom: Not being a nit, but the primer is Kilz, not Kliz
> 
> 
> chiliviking, Ralph: Thanks, I get almost as much enjoyment out of making the pattern and casting it as I do the rest the engine building. I also like the look of castings - reminds me of how the old engines look and I don't have polish it! ;D


 
 That is good job casting , talented pattern maker ...and I share your preference for the cast appearance..But I wanted to mention that I like the look of the as cast surface better after I run over it with a wire cup wheel in my angle grinder. It blends the surface just a bit and gives it an even shine.Unfortunately cannot get down into a deep corner by that method but its good where it works........


----------



## CallMeAL (Jul 15, 2008)

Metal Mickey  said:
			
		

> Brilliant!! I guess you filled the empty cylinder with water and cut with an angle grinder? Also the furnace cement and Perlite, how did you arrange it around the burner at the bottom? How do you get the flask to stand upright? You say the crucible is made form an engine cylinder sleeve, how did you weld the lugs on and what did you seal the bottom with?



I actually pulled the fill valve out a 4 months before I cut it to let it air out real good. I cut it with a Sawsall then straightened up the cut with a grinding disk in the drill press while I slowly rotated it on the table, sort of an abrasive lathe! 

The burner fits into a tube that was welded into the bottle. The tube extended in to the inner form which was a galvanized stove pipe section coated with PAM so it wouldn't stick so much when I packed in the mixture. The burner is held in by 3 bolts so I can remove or adjust how far it sticks in to the furnace.

The crucible is steel. The spout is piece of angle iron, the bottom is 3/8" plate, the lugs are cold roll and of it is just MiG welded together and blended together, should last a long time at the rate I use it.

Thanks for nice kind comment.


----------



## CallMeAL (Jul 15, 2008)

BrianS  said:
			
		

> I like your ingot mold, I would have never thought to use angle iron like that. Very clever. I'm learning so much here!
> Oh and your base casting looks great. I look forward to more updates. Is your flywheel just a 2 1/2 lb weight from a weight lifting stack?



I saw someone else using this type of ingot mold on the net some place. You're right it works great.

Yes, I like the shape and that it had 2 1/2 cast into the side of it!

Thanks for the comment about the base, I also am learning something each time I pour.


----------



## CallMeAL (Jul 15, 2008)

Alphawolf: That is good job casting , talented pattern maker ...and I share your preference for the cast appearance..But I wanted to mention that I like the look of the as cast surface better after I run over it with a wire cup wheel in my angle grinder.

Thanks. I'm trying to make improvements and learn something with each attempt. I am not to level of the castings you did for your vertical marine engine, wonderful work :bow:, but I aspire to get to that level.


----------



## CallMeAL (Jul 19, 2008)

Managed to get a little more done on my 2 1/2 engine. Con rod, counter weight, and piston. Put a quarter in the photo to show the scale.


----------



## Divided He ad (Jul 20, 2008)

That's a big beastie Al! 

I am liking your styling too, it doesn't look like there is too much to do until you have a runner? 
Or is there a whole lot of complex stuff left that I haven't noticed?  




Ralph.


----------



## CallMeAL (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks Ralph.

I like 'um big so I can see it work and so I can see what I'm doing when I'm making the thing!

Since I'm making this up as I go, I'm not sure myself what is left to do and how complex it's going to end up. :


----------



## Metal Mickey (Jul 22, 2008)

I may be daft but what valve mechanism are you going to use to turn the air supply on/off? i.e. slide valve arrangement?

Mike


----------



## CallMeAL (Aug 13, 2009)

Hello all,

I bet you figured I gave up on this project. Well, I did for over a year! A couple of weeks ago, after getting tired of looking at it on my bench in it's suspended state, I made myself get on with it.

After a few issues, I got running and I am satisfied with how it runs. Now I'm sorry for being such a procrastinator.

Here are some photo's of the remaining parts:
















Here it is running:





Thanks for your patience!


----------



## rake60 (Aug 13, 2009)

Nice build Al.
When they'll run that slow I'm impressed! Thm:

Rick


----------



## arnoldb (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice engine Al  - And like Rick said, impressive when running slowly!
Regards, Arnold


----------



## kustomkb (Aug 14, 2009)

Thats sounds great, a very relaxing rhythm you've got there.

I recognize that foundry from a video I stumbled across yesterday, that was cool too!!


----------



## ChooChooMike (Aug 14, 2009)

Totally neat !! Love the sound of it :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## CrewCab (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice one Al 8)

CC


----------



## Maryak (Aug 14, 2009)

Al,

Very nice and runs well especially at low revs. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## ariz (Aug 16, 2009)

I saw it only this night... very nice running engine, compliments!!!
and great work with the furnace too :bow:


----------



## NickG (Aug 18, 2009)

Al,

Thanks for showing the casting equipment. I've done some sand casting once years ago at the school where my dad used to work, it took a while but was pleased with the result and sense of achievement. Much simpler components than yours though. I still have the castings but have never tried machining them. 

How do you heat your ingot mould and what sort of aluminium do you use?

Nick


----------



## CallMeAL (Aug 18, 2009)

NickG  said:
			
		

> How do you heat your ingot mould and what sort of aluminium do you use?
> 
> Nick



Heat the ingot mold? I don't, I just pour the molten metal in. It pops right out when I flip the mold over! My aluminum stock is old cast hydraulic pump housing I have scavenged from work.

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## NickG (Aug 19, 2009)

Sorry mate, don't know what I was on about there! :-[???  :

It's good being able to recycle stuff like that.


----------

